# New site    .....Same stuff



## Darfion (Dec 17, 2003)

For the upteenth time this year I've changed the design. I quite like this one but your comments would be useful.


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice site Darren, signed your guest book while I was there.


----------



## Dew (Dec 17, 2003)

lovely, is that flash?   

.. signed your guestbook too


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 17, 2003)

It just keeps getting better and better every time.  The only thing I noticed was that the last two rows of pictures, the pop up was not scaled to the size of the image but a new window.  Atleast in Firebird.


----------



## Darfion (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys. 
Dew. If i could do flash i'd shout it out loud


----------



## dave k (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey dudy wat you got for me in ya sack.
nice site mate, hope too get a day out over the festive break, may be more water or squirrels. what do you think.
cheers
dave k


----------

